# Maritime Historical Records



## ChrisGLCole (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, What happens to records of seafarers who die while in service in the UK merchant fleet? We are trying to trace details of someone who died at sea in about 1890. Guess the Master would have recorded the death, but do the do***ents reside with the shipping company, or get passed through to other government offices, and then what? There appears not to be a collection of such do***ents at the National Archives, so are they kept anywhere?

I guess that in those days, burial at sea was the common option?

Pointers would be welcomed!
CC


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Your first port of call.............

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/


----------



## ChrisGLCole (Apr 4, 2007)

It seems that there is nothing at the National records, hence the questions, as to where else would records be possibly kept, even if they were recorded in the 1st case?

The details we have are:-
William Sawyer was a steward on ships. Born 9/6/1845 in Whitechapel, London.
He died on the Etruria November 1898. We think the (SS?) Etruria was going between Liverpool and New York at that time.
We have been unable to confirm that he was working on the voyage he died, could he have been passengering home? we don't know.
Don't know what he died from, only that he died at sea.

Any ideas?


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Charles C Sawyer age 26 Died on “Etruria” recorded page 191 GRO marine deaths at sea index 1898
Ray


----------



## ChrisGLCole (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Ray, It would seem unlikely that there were 2 Sawyers on the same ship and died on the same date?
Chris


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Hello Ray1Buck1, Can you please tell me if you were able to access that info online and if so what the route into and through the archives was. I'm working on a history of the Fishing Industry www.fishingboatheritage.com and it would be of huge benefit to me to be able to access this info.
Thanks
Douglas


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Douglas 

you have to register most are viewed by subscription. however the 
BMD at sea are free 
http://www.familyrelatives.com/search/search_browseoverseas.php?datatype=%&event=%&year=%



http://www.familyrelatives.com/post_search.php


----------



## ChrisGLCole (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Ray, Many thanks for the info. Job well done.
Chris


----------

